# My Tanks: 20G high, 20G long & 30 gallon



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I just completly redid my 20G high tank yesterday. This is going to be the home for my female Endler's...









65 watt Coralife fixture, Ehiem 2213 filter, pressurized C02

Here is my 20G long home to Endler's, shrimp and an ADF...









65 watt Coralife fixture, Rena Filstar filter, pressurized C02

About 2 weeks ago I redid my 30G community tank...









96 watt Coralife fixture, Fluval 304 filter, pressurized C02

Please comment...


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice tanks Trena! You like the Nutrafin ladders I notice.

My favourite is the 20 gal. long, the Blyxa is stunning. What's the fine leafed background plant, Vallisneria nana? It'll look much better once it spreads across the back a little more. 

Don't you like hardscape?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you George... I do like hardscapes, but thought I would change things up a bit. The few hardscapes that I do have are covered up with either moss or Anubias, so they are not noticable. 

The fine leaf background plant in the 20G long is actually gaint hairgrass. It grows very slow for me and never seems to reach it's full height potential.

The Nutrifin ladders are the only way I've ever dispensed the C02 in my tanks, from DIY to pressurized. They work for my needs, so way change them.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I really like your tanks Trena, they look very natural & so peaceful. Thats a nice gold angel you have. I just love angels.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

All the tanks look really good! Well done! My favorite is the 30 gallon tank (last pic). The brown/reds of the lotus contrasting with the green plants is very enriching to the tank. The 20 gallon (second picture) looks great too and must be a haven for those little Endler fish. In the first tank, the substrate is a mix of white and black; what exactly is it?

-John N.


----------



## scott53326 (Sep 17, 2006)

Very nice trenac. I love that 20 long especially. 

-Scott


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Giant hairgrass? An Eleocharis, the leaves look too thick?

Ladders are cool, they work well IME too.

I notice your hardscape now!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thank you all for the nice comments  

Bristles... Angel fish are one of my favorite fish. I was keeping them way before I kept planted tanks. I'm hoping oneday to try my hand at breeding them.

John... Your Endler's have been a real joy to me and are doing excellent. The substrate is a mix of pool filter sand and Eco-complete.

gf225... The species of Gaint hairgrass that I have is "Eleocharis montevidensis".


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Trena,

I too have kept angels way before I was brave enough to jump into planted tanks. I have been fortunate enough to be able to say that I've hatched out & raised to maturity some of my angels, if you ever want any info on how I did it just let me know.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I really like your tanks, Trena. My favorite is the 30g. I like your mix of colors.

Did Harland at Aquamain's net some of your fish for you?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Left, thank you... You know Harland to. He is my go to man, very nice guy.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

i was just clicking around and i found this! i love the 3rd tank. updates trenac?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice Trenac, I like the 20 Long the best. The Blyxa and hairgrass create a very peaceful feeling.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

stepheus said:


> i was just clicking around and i found this! i love the 3rd tank. updates trenac?


Thank you... It's changed quiet alot since the photo above. It's mostly just full of the tiger lotus now. Not looking it's greatest at the moment. I actually going to tear it down and reset it up in a 55G tank in the coming months.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

houseofcards said:


> Very nice Trenac, I like the 20 Long the best. The Blyxa and hairgrass create a very peaceful feeling.


Thank you... Of the three this is also my favorite to. It's changed a little since this photo, but mostly looks the same. I do have a foreground in it now and moss covered driftwood on both ends. I hate to say this, but I will be also be tearing this tank down and making a mud skipper habitat instead.


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

The tanks are very nice, but the thermostates need to be disimulated

Saludos!


----------

